# Cold Snap



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

I am new to this variation of fishing, and salt water. What do you think this cold snap will do to the surf fishing? Is January typically a slow month?


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

If has been my experience that Gulf Whiting begin to move in after consistant cold weather - 3 week span


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Back on Dec 10th I caught 8 Gulf Kings and three the day before that. Last week I fished all day for one Red, but he was 13lbs. Last night I made up my first pair of beach rod holders, and I'm anxious to try them out.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Fishing in the surf can be slow in the winter. Bull reds and whiting are usually what is caught. When the water warms in the spring the pompano will start running again and the fishing will get hot. 70 degree water temp is ideal. I use the same rig all year long, a double dropper rig with circle hooks and a pyramid weight. Fresh dead peeled shrimp or sand fleas for bait. That will catch just about anything that comes into the surf. I've caught lots of fish just casting out a rig and enjoying the beach with my family. Good luck!


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I went out today and caught 2 Whitings and one Blue on the rig you described. Good time but long time in between bites. Man did that blue fight, and one of the Whitings was right at 3 lbs.


----------

